# Asan-cough Prince Omicron has a problem with my administration



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

@Prince Omicron has a grievance with me being an alleged "sperge" "autie" and "liar".  I threadbanned them from some thread about a rat king tranny and they aired said grievance with me.  They have now began to derail threads by sperging about me so I decided to contain it into this thread.

TRIGGER WARNING: AUTISM AND SALT



Spoiler






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





EDIT: Here is the email @Asandy31 sent to @Null detailing that she was not @Prince Omicron:

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.120837/


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 2, 2016)

i clearly see the agressor is @Flowers For Sonichu i suggest we demod him and unban asandy as compensation.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

nope - didn't derail threads I stayed on topic. I just used you as an example


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

So Flowers for Sonichu - why don''t you tell everyone your initial accusation (and the reason you forum banned from the CIS center forum)


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> So Flowers for Sonichu - why don''t you tell everyone your initial accusation (and the reason you forum banned from the CIS center forum)


Cause you suck at posting and are incredibly easy to trigger, you mongoloid.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

PAGE TWO:



Spoiler


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

so... why don't you tell everyone what your initial accusation was? and the CIS forum ban?


----------



## Smutley (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> so... why don't you tell everyone what your initial accusation was? and the CIS forum ban?



Was the original accusation that you're an Asandy sock, and that you regularly a-log and shit things up?  Because I thought that was made pretty apparent.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

@Prince Omicron is a sock account of @Asandy31 (among others) they were originally banned for word salad autism posts and getting salty with other forum members.  @Prince Omicron is very adamant that they are not the same person, and so is @Asandy31 who took the time to email @Null in order to inform them that they are not @Prince Omicron.  I don't have that particular cap, I'd appreciate it if someone could share it with us.

I threadbanned them from some tranny thread because they were multiposting very poorly.  They were also part of the CIS Subforum bloodletting for excessive trollshielding.

The reason they were not banned is because they would probably just make more sock accounts so instead I laugh at them.

btw: this person claims that they are older than me, which puts them in at least their mid-30s


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

and your proof that I am Asandy31?

Why don't you go ahead and post that


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 2, 2016)

EXPLAIN THIS


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

It's pretty simple - Flowers for sonichu has been lying about me being asandy (user asandy31) for quite some time.  Which was fine when it was just talk, but he did forum ban me citing the reason I'm asandy31


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> It's pretty simple - Flowers for sonichu has been lying about me being asandy (user asandy31) for quite some time.  Which was fine when it was just talk, but he did forum ban me citing the reason I'm asandy31


Asandy or not, dont you get like, fairly asshurt easily over trannies?


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> Asandy or not, dont you get like, fairly asshurt easily over trannies?


actually, tranny lolcows
transfolk can be very cool. "tranny" is a different story those are profoundly fucked up individuals that often create a toxic environment and even victimize people

BUT that's another story -- what we are dealing with here is Flower for Sonichu 's allegations and actions based on the lie that I'm asandy31


----------



## Smutley (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> BUT that's another story -- what we are dealing with here is Flower for Sonichu 's allegations and actions based on the lie that I'm asandy31



Why are you ignoring the part where you shit up threads and subforums and actions were eventually taken for that?  I mean, Asandy aside (which it's apparent you are), you keep ignoring the other facts of your behavior and retardation.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

because that's a matter of opinion and that wasn't the cited reason for forum banning me 

now the allegations that i am asandy31 is a hard factual matter - and his allegations are lies

If you want to ban me for being an asshole about trannys go right ahead.
Say it and do it - I have no problem with that. I state my views

but that's not what flowers for sonichu has been going on about -- notice that he(?) isn't coming forth with his "facts" but he's relying on echo-chamber style social effects (Phil does it too in his closed FB ecosystem)
and I know why - because Flowers for Sonichu is lying.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> i clearly see the agressor is @Flowers For Sonichu i suggest we demod him and unban asandy as compensation.



I'd suggest something MUCH more fun


----------



## CatParty (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> transfolk can be very cool.




lol no


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

c'mon let's have some fun here.

Flowers! I've got a great game for us


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

So you are implying, if you were banned for your poor conduct you'd behave and suck the ban up? I have a very hard time buying this is related to the "reason" and more towards the fact you got scolded at all.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> c'mon let's have some fun here.
> 
> Flowers! I've got a great game for us


It's two am. When I wake up I'll share more caps from our prior convo


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel like I just walked out into my driveway and found a $20 bill. Keep the autism rolling.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

or even better!
you could you know, stop using an echo-chamber -- I get it's. It's not an original thing. It's the same fake laughter, same pattern

Just like this


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 2, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> [USER=10059]@Prince Omicron is very adamant that they are not the same person, and so is @Asandy31 who took the time to email @Null in order to inform them that they are not @Prince Omicron.  I don't have that particular cap, I'd appreciate it if someone could share it with us.[/USER]



If we could see this screencap that would be hard proof that @Asandy31 is @Prince Omicron IMO.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> So Flowers for Sonichu - why don''t you tell everyone your initial accusation (and the reason you forum banned from the CIS center forum)



Why u mad? That forum sucked with us in it and now it sucks without us. Off topic is more fun anyway.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Aug 2, 2016)

I asked @Flowers For Sonichu to thread ban Asandy and he actually did it! The fucking madman!


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

It's real basic stuff.

http://welldoing.org/article/are-you-easy-prey-sociopath

That's what flowers is doing. He can't really stand on his own with it


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

This thread is simply _Autastic_


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Aug 2, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I threadbanned them from some tranny thread because they were multiposting very poorly.


If anyone wants context for this, it's the Chloe Sagal thread.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Johnny Bravo said:


> If we could see this screencap that would be hard proof that @Asandy31 is @Prince Omicron IMO.



That would just be proof that asandy is reading.

however if Flowers nuts up and decides to play the game - one way or another -- he'll never hear from me again


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> It's real basic stuff.
> 
> http://welldoing.org/article/are-you-easy-prey-sociopath
> 
> That's what flowers is doing. He can't really stand on his own with it



If you keep posting I'm sure he will stop.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> It's real basic stuff.
> 
> http://welldoing.org/article/are-you-easy-prey-sociopath
> 
> That's what flowers is doing. He can't really stand on his own with it


You've seen to ignore my post of what ever the reason it doesn't take away from your actions. If he said just because he hates your screen name or, you like pretzels it doesn't mean you weren't causing a hassle.

Going as far as calling someone mentally ill because you don't want to own up to shit posting is pretty absurd. In the end of the day you did some shit posting, be an adult laugh if off deal with it and it'll be forgotten.

This is becoming an issue because you are making it one.


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 2, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Why u mad? That forum sucked with us in it and now it sucks without us. Off topic is more fun anyway.


wait you got banned too? low energy.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> now the allegations that i am asandy31 is a hard factual matter - and his allegations are lies



Methinks the sandy doth protest too much


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Going as far as calling someone mentally ill because you don't want to own up to shit posting is pretty absurd.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Going as far as calling someone mentally ill because you don't want to own up to shit posting is pretty absurd. In the end of the day you did some shit posting, be an adult laugh if off deal with it and it'll be forgotten.



I'm just pointing out the pattern  - It's not my fault FLowers has mental issues

and of course I'm laughing. That's what this site is about lolcows

We can totally put this to bed...all flowers has to do is play the game - it'll be easy and fun and one way or another he'll never hear from me again

damn, it's pretty easy to twist the hivemind nipples here - it's pretty crazy to see kiwifarms be another autistic echochanber


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> It's real basic stuff.
> 
> http://welldoing.org/article/are-you-easy-prey-sociopath
> 
> That's what flowers is doing. He can't really stand on his own with it


Hahhahahaahaha crying salty-ass tranny. You better bend over, cry and bite the pillow, because we're not going to be gentle here.


----------



## Cunty Boo Boo (Aug 2, 2016)

btw guys
did you know asandy is a woman
a woman with breasts
totally a woman, a girl
guys did you KNOW THAT


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> c'mon let's have some fun here.
> 
> Flowers! I've got a great game for us



I am not exactly an expert on this but I have a feeling he is literally never going to unban you no matter how hard you try.


----------



## lolwut (Aug 2, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> Asandy or not, dont you get like, fairly asshurt easily over trannies?





Prince Omicron said:


> actually, tranny lolcows


So you get fairly asshurt over lolcows. That makes you even more exceptional.



Prince Omicron said:


> We can totally put this to bed...all flowers has to do is play the game


We _are _playing a game; it's called "Kick the Autistic."


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> I'm just pointing out the pattern and of course I'm laughing. That's what this site is about lolcows
> 
> We can totally put this to bed...all flowers has to do is play the game - it'll be easy and fun and one way or another he'll never hear from me again


Again you skirt the point, and even go as far as to unaware agree with what I'm trying to very politely tell you.

This is a site about lol cow's you were interrupting others enjoyment and discussion and debate. If you so desire to be a low cow, go buy some fried chicken stuff it up your ass and sing I'm a little tea pot, then post it on youtube. Don't ruin what others are trying discuss.

Chimping out about a few bad posts is pretty tragic. Not one person sees the pattern you mention, the pattern people see is you misbehaving no matter what screen name you choose to use.


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 2, 2016)

Halal thread incoming in 3...2...1..


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Aug 2, 2016)

@Asa- @Prince Omicron, there's something you don't seem to realize. You weren't thread and board banned because you're Asandy, you were banned because you're a tremendous sperg. The only reason you're not forum banned is because you're Asandy. If you were anyone else you'd be gone. But the mods, in their infinite "wisdom", know that you'd be a constant source of entertainment if they kept you around. So far, they've been right.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Aug 2, 2016)

I like games, they're pretty cool. But I don't think anyone wants to play with a weening sperg. Especially when they write essays on how the other is mad, but the other is mostly salty. 

He just said that other users accused you of being Asandy31 sock so idk why you keep making replies of the same thing


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

lolwut said:


> We _are _playing a game; it's called "Kick the Autistic."



Me too! 

I just don't need a hugbox to do it...
some of the kiwis here do though -- it's just a knock-off of Phil-n-friends


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 2, 2016)

Cunty Boo Boo said:


> btw guys
> did you know asandy is a woman
> a woman with breasts
> totally a woman, a girl
> guys did you KNOW THAT


She should post her tits and then we'll leave her alone maybe


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> Me too!
> 
> I just don't need a hugbox to do it...
> some of the kiwis here do though -- it's just a knock-off of Phil-n-friends


What do you like least about Phil?


----------



## Melkor (Aug 2, 2016)

@Prince Omicron I found a selfie of you.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> Me too!
> 
> I just don't need a hugbox to do it...
> some of the kiwis here do though -- it's just a knock-off of Phil-n-friends



I wish there was a negative "Lol" rating.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I wish there was a negative "Lol" rating.



no positive lol -- it's all funny - it's for the lulz. I've been able to get Flowers for Sonichu to do exactly what Phil does and make a tard-cluster.
The horseshoe is for real

I bunch of tards laughing is still a bunch of tards


----------



## Goofy Logic (Aug 2, 2016)

What is it with these trollshielding austics going "lol jokes on you it's my plan all along you are just a butthurt power abusing admin" when they are disciplined?  It is literally a default response.

Learn to be origional you sperge


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> no positive lol -- it's all funny - it's for the lulz. I've been able to get Flowers for Sonichu to do exactly what Phil does and make a tard-cluster.
> The horseshoe is for real
> 
> I bunch of tards laughing is still a bunch of tards



Excuse me you're right I am retarded.

Please explain your master plan in agonizing, excruciating, detail for me. So that we can understand how smart you are.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

wasn'ta plan, just emergent effect.
Yeah, I was twisting flower's nipples about double posting, but I didn't expect the full on Phil-sperge.
that wave I'm just riding.
It's the same pattern as Phil - tard-cluster, running away, hugboxing, and all

you can derp derp all you want, but the facts are the facts and Flowers has to hide from those and live in his echochamber

and just like Phil, he won't be able to nut up - so he gets to laugh in his echochamber just like phil.
and I get to laugh at his echo chamber just like I laugh at Phil


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> Me too!
> 
> I just don't need a hugbox to do it...
> some of the kiwis here do though -- it's just a knock-off of Phil-n-friends



Oh yeah Kiwifarms is for sure a hugbox. 

This is why people think you're autistic


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh, now the master plan is emergent. Amazing what lengths your mind will go to.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> wasn'ta plan, just emergent effect.
> Yeah, I was twisting flower's nipples about double posting, but I didn't expect the full on Phil-sperge.
> that wave I'm just riding.
> It's the same pattern as Phil - tard-cluster, running away, hugboxing, and all
> ...



Why do your format your posts like that?


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Why do your format your posts like that?


:autism:


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 2, 2016)

If this keeps going on then this will be a halal more interesting than our recent halals (cough MrCKMongler cough)


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> wasn'ta plan, just emergent effect.
> Yeah, I was twisting flower's nipples about double posting, but I didn't expect the full on Phil-sperge.
> that wave I'm just riding.
> It's the same pattern as Phil - tard-cluster, running away, hugboxing, and all
> ...



Wow you must be so smart. I bet @Flowers For Sonichu didn't even see it coming when he got trolled by threadbanning you. Maybe you should send him money he would be so trolled.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

I admit, I expected a little more out of kiwi farmers at large.
and I was a little bit shocked there is such a tard-cluster (I expected SOME dumbasses), but those are the river cards so I might as well play the hand for lulz and point out the dumbfuckery


----------



## Melkor (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> I admit, I expected a little more out of kiwi farmers at large.
> and I was a little bit shoocked there is such a tard-cluster, but those are the river cards so I might as well play the hand for lulz and point out the dumbfuckery


Speak English


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> I admit, I expected a little more out of kiwi farmers at large.
> and I was a little bit shoocked there is such a tard-cluster, but those are the river cards so I might as well play the hand for lulz and point out the dumbfuckery



I agree I need to know more about your emerging planning skills.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> I admit, I expected a little more out of kiwi farmers at large.
> and I was a little bit shoocked there is such a tard-cluster, but those are the river cards so I might as well play the hand for lulz and point out the dumbfuckery


Name kiwis you have issues with and why they are exceptional.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Speak English


I think they are claiming their master plan, was how they got thrown off the site once, banned from around half now and no one likes them.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

You're right _we're _the ones acting retarded


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 2, 2016)

@Prince Omicron  clearly had some sort of personal vendetta against various ratking members. I didn't point it out because he did post reasonably useful info, but the spergery was obvious from the jump.


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> You're right _we're _the ones acting exceptional



well exceptional is a term of degree I know it's used euphemistically like "winning disability"
  But this is more of a pretty usual tard-cluster really. It follows the same pattern as some of the other notable lolcows

don't get me wrong, I've had my fun here and there have been some pretty rational Joes. But the site is about pointing out the fucked up shit of lolcows and so that's what I do even when it's an admin.

So yeah, I'll continue to post and I'll continue to point out how the patterns are similar, fllowers for Sonichu will continue to avoid the facts and stick to the echo-box and ban me here and there and it'll all play out for the lulz

I'm an individual, the tard-cluster is a hive and that's going to be disturbing to the spergies


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> well exceptional is a term of degree I know it's used euphemistically like "winning disability"
> But this is more of a pretty usual tard-cluster really. It follows the same pattern as some of the other notable lolcows
> 
> don't get me wrong, I've had my fun here and there have been some pretty rational Joes. But the site is about pointing out the fucked up shit of lolcows and so that's what I do even when it's an admin.
> ...



You keep using that word. I don't think you know what it means.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> well exceptional is a term of degree I know it's used euphemistically like "winning disability"
> But this is more of a pretty usual tard-cluster really. It follows the same pattern as some of the other notable lolcows
> 
> don't get me wrong, I've had my fun here and there have been some pretty rational Joes. But the site is about pointing out the fucked up shit of lolcows and so that's what I do even when it's an admin.
> ...



Either use proper capitalization and punctuation or don't.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 2, 2016)

In Asandys defence, @Flowers For Sonichu is pretty fucking _autastic_



Spoiler



JK pls don't ban me I love you



[fify- FFS]


----------



## Lunete (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, this thread was a wild ride.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

Idk why Flowers would ban you, you're my new favorite Lolcow.

Can someone get this exceptional individual verified?


----------



## Kitlen (Aug 2, 2016)

@Prince Omicron 
Serious question: do you have anything besides ad hominem as evidence that Flowers for Sonichu is autistic?


----------



## Postal Dude (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## GZ 004 (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> well exceptional is a term of degree I know it's used euphemistically like "winning disability"
> But this is more of a pretty usual tard-cluster really. It follows the same pattern as some of the other notable lolcows
> 
> don't get me wrong, I've had my fun here and there have been some pretty rational Joes. But the site is about pointing out the fucked up shit of lolcows and so that's what I do even when it's an admin.
> ...



Don't worry friend, we know you'll stick around. 

After all, once you pull a stunt like this, you're here forever.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

So we are 3 pages from you ignoring me politely asking you why do you deny you shit posted? Don't you see many other members punished for doing so? Or do you seriously feel your posting was quality and not de railing? We all saw it other people asked you to calm down before anyone from the site stepped in.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 2, 2016)

I suppose i should rephrase my question, @Prince Omicron. Arent you the dude who gets all huffy and defends trannies as if even the dumbest jokes uttered against them were bullets?


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

WhiteRice said:


> Don't worry friend, we know you'll stick around.
> 
> After all, once you pull a stunt like this, you're here forever.



well, I'll stick around and post what I post
at some point flowers for Sonichu may have me banned from enough threads where there isn't any content to interest me.
but I understand, he has to maintain his hugbox and facts are scary to spergies



Aquinas said:


> I suppose i should rephrase my question, @Prince Omicron. Arent you the dude who gets all huffy and defends trannies as if even the dumbest jokes uttered against them were bullets?



nope, not me I think trannys (I use that pluaralization to keep the Y in tranny !!) are funny as shit

but that's why the deal exists the lulz
I think the tard-cluster is funny too - the tards are going to say "we are laughing at you" and they probably are -- which is funny because it's a tard-cluster laughing

See, more tards just makes it more 'tarded


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

It's a shame the nominations for the Lolcow tourney are already closed


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> well, I'll stick around and post what I post
> at some point flowers for Sonichu may have me banned from enough threads where there isn't any content to interest me.
> but I understand, he has to maintain his hugbox and facts are scary to spergies



So which kind of faggot tranny are you? Are you the perverted kind that thinks you're a woman, or the delusional kind who believes she's man?


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> no positive lol -- it's all funny - it's for the lulz. I've been able to get Flowers for Sonichu to do exactly what Phil does and make a tard-cluster.
> The horseshoe is for real
> 
> I bunch of tards laughing is still a bunch of tards


You thrashing around like a retard and replying to weens has really shown us that Flowers for Sonichu is the one getting trolled here.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Aug 2, 2016)

I can't wait for  flowers to come back and see this mess


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

Also we don't make fun of trannies for being trannies. 

We make fun of people who happen to be trannies because they're exceptional and/or terrible people.

Sorry for double post


----------



## Postal Dude (Aug 2, 2016)

@Flowers For Sonichu please don't ban him, this is great.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 2, 2016)

"nyeah, now that i have exposed @Flowers For Sonichu as a real actual autist, that will take the heat off of me and my autism! my plan is working perfectly!" - @Prince Omicron's actual thought process


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> Also we don't make fun of trannies for being trannies.



awesome thread read reading skills tardly!


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

@Prince Omicron you may be an autistic bigot, but you're still my favorite Lolcow


----------



## Kitlen (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear @Prince Omicron ,
Here are a list of your logical fallacies so far that I have noted off the top of my head: Burden of Proof, Strawman, Begging the Question, False Cause, & Tu Quoque.
Please respond and prove me wrong on this matter.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> awesome thread read reading skills tardly!



"Tardly"

>_tardly?_

>"Flowers is a retard"

>_tardly???
_
Edit: Also answer my question I want to know where in the Ratking to put you


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 2, 2016)

I wouldnt go so far to say Omicron is a lolcow, He's a goddamn sped sure, but no lolcow.


----------



## GZ 004 (Aug 2, 2016)

Calling it right now, this is going to end up as an "I was just pretending to be retarded" situation.


----------



## 4Macie (Aug 2, 2016)

In all honesty though... you know a person is extremely butthurt when they pull the "omg you're so autistic hurr hurr hurr" lines. 

What's the end goal here @Prince Omicron? You call a staff autistic because they thread banned you. So what? You clearly state that had @Flowers For Sonichu just said they banned you because you jizz all over the threads too much, you would have left quietly. But you're mad because he did it calling you someone else. And then, magically, that 'someone else' contacts Null to say "That wasn't me!!"...which never happens unless both accounts are the same person. 

You're mad that the official reason isn't the same as the actual reason.... so mad that you're literally making a fool out of yourself. Do you realize how autistic that is?


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Postal Dude said:


> @Flowers For Sonichu please don't ban him, this is great.



he's going to do it piece by piece, which is fun because it will concentrate the tard-cluster and it'll be more hugboxy.

I already called the pattern when he made this thread. It was transparent because he knows he's lying and is just going to use screetching in an echobox to make enough distraction to cover that up.


I think there are still some cool kiwis, but I was disappointed to see the admin structure go Phil-style..but I can still play for the lulz, it's just now a lot of kiwis are in the Phil zone.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 2, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> So we are 3 pages from you ignoring me politely asking you why do you deny you shit posted? Don't you see many other members punished for doing so? Or do you seriously feel your posting was quality and not de railing? We all saw it other people asked you to calm down before anyone from the site stepped in.


She wants confrontation. You're too nice, Bassy.


----------



## KFC (Aug 2, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> @Prince Omicron you may be an autistic bigot, but you're still my favorite Lolcow



http://www.talkenglish.com/

Please pay this site a visit and learn English you brain dead faggot.

Stop posting on this website and move on if you were banned, it's that simple.


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 2, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> @Prince Omicron is a sock account of @Asandy31 (among others) they were originally banned for word salad autism posts and getting salty with other forum members.  @Prince Omicron is very adamant that they are not the same person, and so is @Asandy31 who took the time to email @Null in order to inform them that they are not @Prince Omicron.  I don't have that particular cap, I'd appreciate it if someone could share it with us.
> 
> I threadbanned them from some tranny thread because they were multiposting very poorly.  They were also part of the CIS Subforum bloodletting for excessive trollshielding.
> 
> ...


that is also the same age range as Asandy. Not that there is any doubt. It is the same bitter rageposting and completely misplaced superior attitude.

there's also that frantic NO GUIZE IM NOT IMAD IM TOTES TROLLING YOU HERPADERP that was so typical of asandy. The manic hatred of phil in general and those who are not true and honest women was the other clincher for me.


I'll go through the mod sub and see what i can find that ffs shared there.

edit: @SquirrelGirl320 was her other account and Asandy31 had an ed page at some point.

edit2: the mod sub suggests DT and the autphag thread contain Asandy embarrassing herself.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

HickoryDickory said:


> She wants confrontation. You're too nice, Bassy.


I don't want to give them everything they want, they want to claim to be laughed at, I'll give them that.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> he's going to do it piece by piece, which is fun because it will concentrate the tard-cluster and it'll be more hugboxy.
> 
> I already called the pattern when he made this thread. It was transparent because he knows he's lying and is just going to use screetching in an echobox to make enough distraction to cover that up.
> 
> I think there are still some cool kiwis, but I was disappointed to see the admin structure go Phil-style





HickoryDickory said:


> She wants confrontation. You're too nice, Bassy.



Here let me try a different approach, then.

@Prince Omicron Retard! i am talk like u you fagt

answere the damnn questions tardly peeps want to no things bout u


----------



## Lurker (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> he's going to do it piece by piece, which is fun because it will concentrate the tard-cluster and it'll be more hugboxy.
> 
> I already called the pattern when he made this thread. It was transparent because he knows he's lying and is just going to use screetching in an echobox to make enough distraction to cover that up.
> 
> ...









legit question no bully


----------



## Innocuous (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> awesome thread read reading skills tardly!



You can't just leave and let people forget about you, you have to dig yourself deeper in that kiwi farms hole


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

Lurker said:


> legit question no bully



Yeah how could you tell


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> Yeah how could you tell



I know this is rhetorical, but he says "for the lulz" unironically like it's 2008.

_Come the fuck on._


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 2, 2016)

Hahahaha How The

Fuck Is This Chimpout over @Flowers For Sonichu and Phil Real Hahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> awesome thread read reading skills tardly!



Can we turn this into one of the header quotes at the top of the page?



Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I know this is rhetorical, but he says "for the lulz" unironically like it's 2008.
> 
> _Come the fuck on._



I was implying I was exceptional but ye


----------



## Prince Omicron (Aug 2, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> Can we turn this into one of the header quotes at the top of the page?



absolutely! just include my post where I'd already covered it..it'll help highlight the tardliness.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> absolutely! just include my post where I'd already covered it..it'll help highlight the tardliness.



You are like a Trump's wall of autism.


----------



## Postal Dude (Aug 2, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> absolutely! just include my post where I'd already covered it..it'll help highlight the tardliness.


Mah boi, this tardliness is what all true lolcows strive for.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 2, 2016)

The autism rating isn't good enough. I need one for like, double autism, or something


----------



## Kitlen (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey @Prince Omicron have you ever heard of TJ Church? Do you have some hidden erotica we are yet to find?


----------



## Android raptor (Aug 2, 2016)

Wait so who the fuck is this faggot again


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 2, 2016)

There's an old saying, if one person's an asshole around you they're an asshole. If everyone's an asshole around you, you're an asshole.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

Android raptor said:


> Wait so who the fuck is this faggot again


Someone who outed them selves as a banned member and claims this was all a plot to insult @Flowers For Sonichu after their shit posting was reeled in after being asked nicely many members to calm down.


----------



## Karen Riley (Aug 2, 2016)

This thread is hilarious. The thing that really bothers me about Prince Omicron is that they make absolutely no effort to even try to not act like Asandy did. It couldn't be more blatantly obvious that they're Asandy. They get annoyed at the exact same things they got annoyed at, they type meandering autistic word salad that only loosely relates to the topic at hand and they have this sanctimonious attitude that allows them to feel like they're not being embarrassed even when an entire forum is laughing at them. 

It's so obvious, that if any mod wanted to they could ban them and no one would argue against it. At this point I can't see why they won't just outright admit to it.


----------



## Derbydollar (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll never understand why some people think that making an ass of themselves is high level JULAY .
You're not pointing out kiwi hypocrisy, you're not proving there's a kiwi hugbox, and you're definitely not showing Flowers or the kiwis their place lol

@Prince Omicron, you're being autistic and you should stop but I know you won't so put the pedal to the puzzle, my friend :autism:


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 2, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> Also we don't make fun of trannies for being trannies.
> 
> We make fun of people who happen to be trannies because they're exceptional and/or terrible people.
> 
> Sorry for double post


I make fun of trannies for being trannies.

That shit is gross, dog.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

@Karen Riley you fail to realize we're all just falling for their master ruse


----------



## Lord Khaz (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't know why one would be surprised for being made fun of for acting stupid, on a forum about making fun of people for acting stupid.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 2, 2016)

What does your true and honest vagina smell like?


----------



## GZ 004 (Aug 2, 2016)

Android raptor said:


> Wait so who the fuck is this faggot again



A regular nobody, until the powers of autism called him to shine.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 2, 2016)

I think they fled the thread.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't know what the hell is going on but...


----------



## Bluebird (Aug 2, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> @Prince Omicron is very adamant that they are not the same person, and so is @Asandy31 who took the time to email @Null in order to inform them that they are not @Prince Omicron. I don't have that particular cap, I'd appreciate it if someone could share it with us.


----------



## muina (Aug 2, 2016)

And the crazy lady ran off to the pig sty never to return

What a load of crap


----------



## Karen Riley (Aug 2, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> View attachment 120837



'Prince Omecron.' "So, in my email to Null I'll pretend like I don't even know how to properly spell the name of my sock account. There's no way any of them will think the account is mine after that!


----------



## Nyx (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been waiting for this thread 


Bluebird said:


> View attachment 120837


Only a person who is truly ignorant of the entire situation would use so many quotation marks, obviously asan-I mean Prince Omicron must be innocent!


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 2, 2016)

A collection of stuff i found in supporters relating to asandy/omicron:

On Gloria tetsch:



Spoiler








on asandy generally:



Spoiler





















She is currently chimping at me over pm, a decision which im sure will end well for her.


@Null do you still have the email she sent you?


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> View attachment 120837


@Vitriol isn't this it


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 2, 2016)

Bones said:


> @Vitriol isn't this it


yeaahh, that was posted while i was compiling my post. excellent.


----------



## Bluebird (Aug 2, 2016)

Asandy31 said:
			
		

> As a cis-het female, I am angry that men think that I can't be witty, smart, or funny, as long as I have a uterus and breasts
> 
> I am angry that a man, who still looks and acts like one, can claim to have a Divine Feminine Soul of a woman, then go on to kill a woman, and reduce womanhood to nothing but nail polish, breast _trans_plants and ball tucking.
> 
> ...


 Posted in the "What makes you angry?" Thread in Deep Thoughts. She deleted it when people started rating it autistic.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 2, 2016)

Asandy is exhibit A for when people say women can't be as autistic as men.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 2, 2016)

I must have missed the memo where "being called out for being retarded" is now the same thing as "master trolling lol."


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 2, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## KFC (Aug 2, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> View attachment 120837



How sad, this person admitted that they are literally too autistic to socialize online. That's an impressive low.


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2016)

The man in the Sonichu suit tricked me again


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 2, 2016)

Congrats, folks. This is one of the more entertaining threads in recent memory.
I'm rarely an advocate of them because they're almost never funny, but this may actually be worth a halal thread. Asandy is one of the rare users who could be funny enough to be a cow on their own merits.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 2, 2016)

Null said:


> The man in the Sonichu suit tricked me again


I'm sorry to hear that, null. have you told your caseworker about it?


----------



## Ruin (Aug 2, 2016)

You can almost see her going "curses foiled again!" And twirling her mustache.


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 2, 2016)

Asandy is still going:



Spoiler


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 2, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> Asandy is still going:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Gotta give the kid props for persistence, if nothing else. Anyone else would've walked away pages ago.


----------



## Vitriol (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> View attachment 120871
> 
> Gotta give the kid props for persistence, if nothing else. Anyone else would've walked away pages ago.


anyone else would not have a thread.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 2, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> anyone else would not have a thread.


#remember@Cucky


----------



## Rou (Aug 2, 2016)

I think this guy is cruising for a halal tag.


----------



## DV 259 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have no idea what the honest fuck @Prince Omicron is saying or how it relates to anything @Flowers For Sonichu or @Vitriol have said to them.  It's like they're having two separate conversations, and Omicron's making up their own words as they go along.

There have been legitimately retarded cows that are able to maintain more of a conversation than Asandy/SquirrelGirl/Omicron.


----------



## DangerousGas (Aug 2, 2016)

Is it Halal o'clock yet?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 2, 2016)

Still can't let it go from the Kyle Brooks thread.  Real expert "trolling" going on...


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Aug 2, 2016)

Allow me to channel my inner @Internet War Criminal for a moment. Just how fat and ugly is @Prince Omicron? They strike me as the type who never goes outside, never sees the sun, and never eats anything that wasn't delivered. They only stay home and impotently rage all day, like a more retarded Nora. I'm sure they're a lolcow in more than one way.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 2, 2016)

HipstrsGonnaHip said:


> Allow me to channel my inner @Internet War Criminal for a moment. Just how fat and ugly is @Prince Omicron? They strike me as the type who never goes outside, never sees the sun, and never eats anything that wasn't delivered. They only stay home and impotently rage all day, like a more exceptional Nora. I'm sure they're a lolcow in more than one way.


They're the *Writes 'BEAUTIFUL' all over their body* levels of fat.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 2, 2016)

Regarding Asandy's other accounts and off site accounts, a good first link would be that Yahoo account.  We also know the first half of the tranny's power word: Cassandra, most likely. 

A cursory search for "Lukelova Yahoo" brought up a discussion of hamsters in a Yahoo Answers thread and someone telling the asker to not listen to a user by that name for advice regarding a rather serious illness suffered by the hamster. Not sure if related.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 2, 2016)

lol @Asandy.


Tranhuviya said:


> a good first link would be that Yahoo account


Can you link it. It got lost in the madness.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 2, 2016)

You were playing kick the :autism: without me? I'm hurt. I'll just jump in, then.

Ahem.

Asandy has boobs Lol this is like her third sock what a sperg nigga give it a rest you aren't getting unbanned she doesn't like you 

K. Carry on.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 2, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> View attachment 120837



I don't know much about Buffalo Bill, but I'm stunned that she thinks CWC and Phil are "G-rated." This e-mail is filled with poorly constructed lies, ass kissing, and shit nobody cares about, but it is impressive that she managed to be somewhat coherent.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 2, 2016)

Purge all autistic trannies from this site, starting at the top

(die katsu)


----------



## Rou (Aug 2, 2016)

DangerousGas said:


> Is it Halal o'clock yet?


We'll have to let him mature a bit, once you find his full power word, his deviantart, Tumblr, and Twitter then we can halal him.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 2, 2016)

Bless this thread.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 2, 2016)

Entersphere + Shaner 2.0 ADF subforum remains the gift that keeps on going.

Thanks, @Prince Omicron !


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow, at first I wanted to be asandy's devil advocate or at the very least its public defender but jesus almost every post you mention ADF or flower, 80% of the time both.

Troons are God's gift to this forum. The life source that keeps this place from becoming too stale.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

lol I love it when a plan comes together.

[chomps down a cigar ]


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 2, 2016)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> at first I wanted to be asandy's devil advocate or at the very least its public defender


lol don't whiteknight.


----------



## female heavy (Aug 2, 2016)

This is pathetic, but hilarious


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

THE CONTENT DOES NOT STOP

The OP was not my first PM chain with Asandy.  They made this thread which I locked: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/time-for-a-new-designation.21348/ and decided to respond to me.  Civil at first, they started sending me more and more aggressive and condescending posts that I am confused about because #1. I have no idea what point they're trying to make other than trying to insult me in the most autistic way possible #2. Why they continue to message me:



Spoiler


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

You thought that was the end?  PAGE TWO (where I make a moleman joke that flies over their head):



Spoiler



















Keep in mind that I banned @Asandy31 for her own good because they were getting torn apart by forum members and this is what I get as thanks for my charity.


...aaaand they're still sending me PMs in the thread quoted in the OP:



Spoiler


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 2, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> lol don't whiteknight.


It's hardly whiteknighting to belittle someone in a different way besides dog piling the tranny and neg bombing the troon like everyone else :^)

But alas, unlike Koozbane this thing is just absolutely deranged. Asandy, what is your whole intention amongst all of this? Why? And most importantly, how do you feel?


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2016)

dam... this guy has sick burns .... he might be what finally, finally takes the kiwi down.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 2, 2016)

@Prince Omicron has poor grammar and reasoning skills and I would not have sex with her


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 2, 2016)

From @Asandy31's wall
autisticdragonkin I told you to be more careful but you didn't listen to me


Oh now that's funny.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 2, 2016)

Let the salt flow Asandy. You've spewed enough of it to cover a whole mountain.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> From @Asandy31's wall
> autisticdragonkin I told you to be more careful but you didn't listen to me
> 
> 
> Oh now that's funny.



Here's one asandy deleted (I went ahead and undeleted it) two days before I banned her:

autisticdragonkinYour a-logging was funny at the beginning but now it is just terrible seeing you get pwned by every lolcow that posts on their thread and I think you are going to get banned soon


----------



## Karen Riley (Aug 3, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> THE CONTENT DOES NOT STOP
> 
> The OP was not my first PM chain with Asandy.  They made this thread which I locked: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/time-for-a-new-designation.21348/ and decided to respond to me.  Civil at first, they started sending me more and more aggressive and condescending posts that I am confused about because #1. I have no idea what point they're trying to make other than trying to insult me in the most autistic way possible #2. Why they continue to message me:
> 
> ...



Why couldn't they just shut the fuck up? You gave her so many chances to just let it go and end the conversation but she had to just keep going and going, digging herself an increasingly deeper hole. 

Funny, there was a banned poster named Asandy who kept doing the same thing a few months ago...


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 6, 2016)

I think @Prince Omicron makes some good points.

They should PM me anytime to discuss future plans of disestablishing the farms as I am a covert double agent.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 7, 2017)

Prince Omicron said:


> Yeah, I was twisting flower's nipples about double posting, but I didn't expect the full on Phil-sperge.


@Flowers For Sonichu i want to twist your nipples, can i twist your nipples too


----------



## Asuka (Nov 8, 2017)

Well I mean @Flowers For Sonichu  is not staff anymore so I guess the lolcow won?


----------

